# A little info bout the Gulf



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey guys haven't been on the forum in a while been to busy fishing a month without a lower unit. But it's time to transition and get ready for the ska king mackerel nationals next week in Biloxi. As far as weather for the Gulf what sites or apps are you'll using for weather down there. Just trying to get my ducks in a row. I should throw the gigging boat in the 34 ft hydra sport and gig a night or 2 but we know that's not going to happen just looking for some good info about the weather city and fishing in the area.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Here are a few good ones for weather...

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/mob/?n=marine 

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderma...sacola%2c%20FL

http://florida-offshore.com/Florida_..._Forecast.html

http://biteweather.com/

http://preview.weather.gov/edd/index.php?t=marine

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-foreca...sacola-florida


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Which one seems to be the most accurate


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

mudd_cat23 said:


> Thanks for the info. Which one seems to be the most accurate


 Seems like none of them get it right ....at least not this year.
All the raw data pretty much comes from NOAA. Check the bouys, Check their forcast.....its either going to be double what they are calling for or half


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Although they do not tell you the weather in advance, if you watch the wave patterns in correlation with watching the forecast you should get an idea of what wave height and winds you will be dealing with.

Wave model for the Orange Beach buoy, 44 NM SE of Mobile, AL

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/show_plot.php?station=42012&meas=sght&uom=E&time_di 


Wave model for the Pensacola buoy, 115 NM ESE of Pensacola, FL

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/show_plot.php?station=42039&meas=sght&uom=E&time_di 


Map of all weather buoys here

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/

For the marine forecast I use Wunderground, they pull all their data from NOAA.

http://www.wunderground.com/MAR/GM/655.html

After all this you still do not know unless you go.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I like wind finder app


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

NOAA 42040 buoy is the only one that is providing info. There are some noaa weather stations that u can get a wind reading, one at ship island, the other at Gulfport harbor that can help. Along with the noaa marine forecasts. I live in Biloxi. Sometimes making way through the island cuts can be choppy. Ska nationals is a race to block 108, and more so the horsehoe rigs/ salt dome area from what I have been told. Tons of big mullet in the back bay to be caught for bait, I know most guys go out and catch 3lb+ bluefish and hard tails (blue runners) for bait as well. Either giant sabiikis or better yet small diamond jigs. If u want some more info about Biloxi, places to go, eat, drink, etc let me know.

- Chris


----------

